# My TRT f-up



## REDDOG309 (Oct 7, 2016)

After being on TRT for a year I moved out of a union shop and into management. My union benefits paid for my test and pins. When I went into management my new insurance cut me and would not pay for my TRT.
So like an idiot I just stopped my TRT cold turkey , no PCT nothing. After 6 months I finally crashed hard, I could barely stay awake by like 4 in the afternoon and haven't had a chub in like a month. Yes I'm an idiot. I called my doc and asked for a new script. I walked into the pharmacy in the hospital that I work in and 5 minutes later walked out with a 10ml bottle of watson tect cyp with a refill every 5 weeks. 68 bucks. So out of insurance ignorance I walked around like a piece of shit for 6 months over 68 bucks a month. Now I need to get my ass back into a gym and get back in the game. I wish I would have gotten blood work done before I did my first shot again to see how far I really bottomed out but I had the cyp in hand and couldn't wait another minute before I took my first shot again. That needle felt so good going in....


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 7, 2016)

you didnt supplement with free mod gears


----------



## Watson (Oct 10, 2016)

throw ur wife a good one to show her its money well spent.....then send captn a cawk pic for your free gearz...


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 10, 2016)

my doc wrote me a nice script so I fill it as soon as I can which give me a year supply on hand


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 10, 2016)

My doc writes it for 200mg a week but I find I feel best on 100-150 every 5 or 6 days, so I will start gathering a little surplus not a lot but if it holds me over until I get my expired WP mod gear, I'm good.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 12, 2016)

Back on the gearz red 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dante_718 (Oct 17, 2016)

You could have appealed the new insurance decision, if u don't push back they win, u can't lie down or they will take advantage,   it's the doctors office that fights for you anyway, and they are the ones that will explain why you need this medicine, it can go back and forth sometimes but worth a shot, pun intended 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Watson (Oct 18, 2016)

Dante_718 said:


> You could have appealed the new insurance decision, if u don't push back they win, u can't lie down or they will take advantage,   it's the doctors office that fights for you anyway, and they are the ones that will explain why you need this medicine, it can go back and forth sometimes but worth a shot, pun intended
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



or move to Australia or the UK where we believe in that "Devil" social medicine shit and it would cost you less that a McChicken meal as maccas.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 18, 2016)

Watson said:


> or move to Australia or the UK where we believe in that "Devil" social medicine shit and it would cost you less that a McChicken meal as maccas.....



Wtf are you talking about? 
Cheap hrt in Aus????


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 18, 2016)

Dante_718 said:


> You could have appealed the new insurance decision, if u don't push back they win, u can't lie down or they will take advantage,   it's the doctors office that fights for you anyway, and they are the ones that will explain why you need this medicine, it can go back and forth sometimes but worth a shot, pun intended
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Thanks, I thought about going that route but 70 bucks every 5 weeks in manageable, they win, fuck them cunts, I got what I need....


----------



## Dante_718 (Oct 18, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> Thanks, I thought about going that route but 70 bucks every 5 weeks in manageable, they win, fuck them cunts, I got what I need....


Yea and u don't gotta deal with the headache too I guess

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Oct 18, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> Thanks, I thought about going that route but 70 bucks every 5 weeks in manageable, they win, fuck them cunts, I got what I need....



..I ordered from a sponsor here at ironmag, & got 10 , 10ml, 250 cc...test cyp..for $200,,, that's $20 a bottle...of course there's WU charges ..buy 3 or 4 years worth & fuck them doctors..    by the way REDDOG , what's your 'red cell' count look like ??   if you've been off test it's probably low...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 19, 2016)

I haven't had a blood test in a while but I have been donating blood regularly. I get bloods before my next script refill. 
On the UG front, I thought about that but with the "reputable" labs around here I think I will stick to real pharma.....


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 19, 2016)

Did the same thing myself back in May - stopped everything cold turkey so I could try and figure out why I felt like shit. Still feel like shit so time to stock up and start hitting the gearz and
gym again. And yes - ugh- the dreaded diet.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 21, 2016)

I was acting like a woman on menopause, bitchy, snapping for no reason, basically just being a dick. After a couple of weeks I feel pretty good and the morning wood is back and thats a welcome sight......


----------



## Watson (Oct 24, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Wtf are you talking about?
> Cheap hrt in Aus????



a bloke lives 2 houses up said it costs him $30 a month for TRT, I wouldn't know what its supposed to cost Cap


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 24, 2016)

That's a hook up goddam!


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------

